# Looking for Rosie Posie



## looking4apoa (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone! I am hoping that someone out there can help me. I am looking for a POA named Rosie Posie purchased from a farm in Boyertown, PA 19512 around the end of October or the beginning of November. The purchaser is possibly from NJ. My daughter was the 8 year old girl who religiously rode this horse(posted on dreamhorse.com for sale). We actually leased her and due to the owners lack of consideration for our feelings ended our lease abruptly with no warning. We would just like to know that Rosie is doing good and possibly arrange a visit so my daughter can have a proper goodbye. She still cries and worries that Rosie misses her and wonders where she is. If someone can help any would be appreciated.



Thanks, Kim


----------

